

Rudd retreats: no Australia Internet filter before next election - yanw
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/australian-it/rudd-retreats-on-passing-web-filter-legislation/story-e6frgakx-1225859630452

======
JacobAldridge
A temporary victory for common sense (which, let's be honest, ain't that
common).

~~~
pmccool
A pretty small victory at that: the laws are "unlikely to be passed before the
election". No mention of any issues, just an unexplained delay. Not much of a
retreat if you ask me.

~~~
JacobAldridge
I'm hoping that's political code for 'We realised it was a stoopid idea;
delaying it and then burying it quietly after the next election will be better
than demonstrating yet again that we don't think things through.'

